# couple of trail cam pics



## lugnut00 (Jan 3, 2008)

hello everyone, i haven't lived in georgia in a couple of years. i was stationed at warner robins air force base for 5 years and i miss it. i'm now stationed in florida. all my pictures come from public federal land. these were all taken either last hunting season or this hunting season. enjoy.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 3, 2008)

great selection of pics, keep em coming and welcome again


----------



## bull0ne (Jan 3, 2008)

Great pics lugnut..............there's just something special  bout a huge 6 pointer!


----------



## Smokey (Jan 3, 2008)

Man alive!! Those Fed's can grow some nice'uns!!  Keep the pics coming, TC pictures are always fun to take a gander at.
Thanks for serving our country.


----------



## Trizey (Jan 3, 2008)

Great pictures!  Keep'em coming!


----------



## proside (Jan 3, 2008)

great pics bud,keep em coming. I just got a trail cam for christmas and got it out shortly after I cant wait to check and see what I have on camerea!!!


----------



## coolbreezeroho (Jan 3, 2008)

Now just where was this Federal Land at you were taking these pictures of all these OUTSTANDING looking bucks at ?


----------



## leo (Jan 3, 2008)

*Very nice TC pics*

Thanks for sharing them with us


----------



## rip18 (Jan 3, 2008)

Neat shots - especially for public land!  I think I actually like that smallest buck best - the one that looks like he is walking through a sand pine thicket with all the lichens.


----------



## lugnut00 (Jan 3, 2008)

thanks guys. i'm hunting the Eglin AFB Reservation. i normally stick to bow only areas all year. i seem to find larger bucks there since they don't get slaughtered during gun/dog season.


----------



## Rem270 (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like you got that tall six point on film in velvot and later in the season.  That wide ten with the kicker on his left brow tine is a good looking buck!!  He has great mass, height and close to a 20" spread.  Not to mention he looks mature, 4 1/2 or 5 1/2 years old, a trophy for sure!!


----------



## Killdee (Jan 3, 2008)

Excellent TC pics of some nice bucks.Great quality clear shots. If thats a commercial trailcam Im sure everyone here would like to know the brand.Looks homebrew to me!!!


----------



## dutchman (Jan 3, 2008)

Real nice photos, Lugnut! Thanks for posting 'em.


----------



## backyard buck (Jan 3, 2008)

great pic s of some big public land deer


----------



## Hoss (Jan 3, 2008)

Great TC photos of some great bucks.  Thanks for sharing em.

Hoss


----------



## JB KILLER (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey Lugnutt I Hunt Eglin Too , In Archery Section I Hunt Troup Cnty Georgia And When Georgia Season Goes Out I Hunt Eglin In Jan During The Rut.i Live In Destin .if You Are Interested Looking For One More Person In Are Club Next Year In Georgia.maybe We Could Team Up To Cut Down On Travel $. Thanks Jb 18506856631


----------



## lugnut00 (Jan 3, 2008)

JB KILLER said:


> Hey Lugnutt I Hunt Eglin Too , In Archery Section I Hunt Troup Cnty Georgia And When Georgia Season Goes Out I Hunt Eglin In Jan During The Rut.i Live In Destin .if You Are Interested Looking For One More Person In Are Club Next Year In Georgia.maybe We Could Team Up To Cut Down On Travel $. Thanks Jb 18506856631



that's cool. didn't exspect to meet anyone on here from my neck of the woods. what are the dues at the club and how much land is it?



my trail cams are homebrews made with sony p32 and p41 cameras. i tried the store cams a while back and never could get one to work for me. it looks like they have gotten a lot better since i last tried them though.


----------



## lugnut00 (Jan 3, 2008)

Rem270 said:


> Looks like you got that tall six point on film in velvot and later in the season.  That wide ten with the kicker on his left brow tine is a good looking buck!!  He has great mass, height and close to a 20" spread.  Not to mention he looks mature, 4 1/2 or 5 1/2 years old, a trophy for sure!!



the one of that deer out of velvet was last years horns and the velvet was this years horns. if it's the same deer, he was a 7 last year and a 6 this year. all of these deer have some age on them so it's very possible that it's the same deer. if it's not the same deer they are definetly from the same blood line.


----------

